# Story of me meeting screech!



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

One day i was feeding horses for my cousin when we heard a very loud and high pitched screeching noise (name :wink: ) and we saw the dogs flinging this little brown thing in the air and then biting it! So as I ran over there to my horror I saw it was a kitten in the dogs mouth and he was shaking his head viscously so as a charged in I kicked the dog in the stomach and it knocked the wind out of him and he dropped it. I picked up the kitten expecting mortal injuries, but found him just covered in slobber and a small cut on is arm. Other than that he was fine. We took him home and showed him to our mom and dad and did the "can we keep him" thing. :wink: he was VERY young, week old tops, he didn't have open eyes yet! we needed a barn cat so they allowed him for an outside pet when he got old enough, In the mean time we were going to hand raise him. At night he would wake us up screeching when he was hungry. And the noise that woke us up at night and in the morning, (and that saved his life!)  just stuck! After he grew up i couldn't fathom letting him live outside, so many cats are eaten where i live in the middle of nowhere! coyotes, owls, cars, dogs, foxes, minks, snakes.. My cousin started a year with 38 cats from the shelter and in just 7 months everyone had disappeared    I couldn't let that happen to my little screechie! So i convinced my parents (wasn't that hard they all loved him!) to let him stay inside. So now 6 years later i have my screechie still alive and healthy although he is a little fat! And he is the best cat i have ever known! I love him!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He is a cutie-pie! He looks like a fatter version of my LuckyDuck.

LD was a rescue, too, though not as dramatic as your guys! 8O 
My hubby found LD laying on the mat in front of the Power Plant door when he went in early to open. Any other employee would have booted him on, but hubby looked at him and noticed a huge abcess on his neck. I'm talking the size of a tennis ball. 
Hubby picked him up and brought him home to me (we only live 1.5 miles away) and I took him into the vet right away. He had about a cup of pus in the abcess and they had to make a huge cut to sew him back up after cutting away the dead tissue. He had a "Y" shape that was about 9" total in length. We called him Frankenkitty for a while!

Screech is very lucky he survived his encounter with such a large dog! ...and it sounds like you have a wonderful and devoted pet, too.
Heidi


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

omg that abscess sounds terrible! glad you saved him though!  Screech is a great cat. And BTW that dog was a German Shepard! No match for my boot to the stomach though :evil: thats what he get for mauling screech. P.s. i am not for animal cruelty but thats all i could to do to such a large dog and it was a split second decision.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Screech_Rules said:


> ...boot to the stomach
> ...i am not for animal cruelty but thats all i could to do to such a large dog and it was a split second decision.


That was probably the best thing you could have done to save the kitty. If you had gone for the kitty in the dog's mouth, chances are the dog would have gripped the kitten tighter and killed it outright.
Heidi

Here's LuckyDuck.
Abcess:








Y stitches and drain:









I'll have to get an updated pic of LD. He is the smallest tiger-stripe at the bottom of the photo near the two orange kitties.


----------



## Screech_Rules (Apr 5, 2007)

poor guy. I am glad he is ok now! Wow you have a lot of cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poor baby! That was a huge abscess! I'm glad you took care of him. And yes, you do have a house full of kitties, don't you? You know how I feel about black cats and tuxedos..so if it ever gets too crowded at your house, here I am! They're all lovely!


----------

